# Plane Stupped! What is it?



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

40 years ago, when sand paper was invented, it seems awkward to say that there must have been a conspiracy, to remove, the world’s finest tools (vintage Stanley planes) from the world market, and to replace planning techniques with “sanding paper”. And all the while people have been sanding crafts for the last 30 to 40 years filling our lungs and shops with wood dust. We now realize, after re-learning how to tune and use hand planes, how much excellence was being thought out and put in the manufacturing of these plane 100 years ago… It’s simply un-explained! Without info sharing and web forums, all this info would be lost in time, but the fact of the matter is that planning is way better than sanding. How about you?

But my main question is this; (see pictures)

- Have you ever heard of cast bronze UNA-OID planes? If yes, can you feed me in on it; websites, info sheets, anything. - Help

It's a #4 hand plane with all bronze casting construction(like Lie-Nielson's heavier and rustproof Planes) including all brass or bronze lever cap and frog. Norris style adjuster and blade (like Lee-Valley). Brazilian rosewood knob and tote. The maker is unknown to me with markings "UNA-OID Reg" on the toe. "PROV PAT" on the sole behind the frog. It's in pretty decent condition (above average) with no breaks anywhere and looks a whole lot like a no. 4 Smoother Stanley plane! It might be German, Scandinavian or Spanish. What do you think? I need help on this one. Thanks
Pete


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mpm1696
To the best of my research the name on the front "una oid" is a spanish word. But I am having a hard time finding more out about it because I dont speek or More importantly caint read spanish. I did a web search on Una oid and it comes up on a lot of web pages, just in spanish. I hope this is a start for you.

Nice looking plane though, It would look nice on the wall of my shop LOL:smile:


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Never heard of them, they must be junk, just to be nice I'll give you $10 for it but you have to pay the shipping.


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> Never heard of them, they must be junk, just to be nice I'll give you $10 for it but you have to pay the shipping.


Wow - King - You are the KING!!! Thanks for the input

HOW NICE!:boxing:


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

Mpm: People have been sanding wood for centuries, according to the woodwrights at Colonial Williamsburg in Virginia. In that shop they use sharkskin for sanding. On the other hand scrapers are better than sandpaper in many applications. I use my hand planes and power planer all the time, but never in applications in place of sanding or scraping.
Best regards, Walt Rollison/Litlhof.


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

Planing and then sanding produces amazing results. I love my new plane but sandpaper is a wonderful tool.


----------



## jp dunn (Aug 6, 2010)

*una oid plane*

Hi, I was seaching for info on the una oid plane when I saw your comment, I to have one of these planes but don,t have any info on it , if you have found any maybe you will let me know, I am a retired brit living in Texas. John


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if mpm1696 is still around??? 

He hasn't posted since 09...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I guess not. This happens allot because people don't notice the dates of post.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't mean it like that...

I happened across one of his old posts and it seemed like he would be good to have around...

Just curious if he was still around.


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

*not gone just relaxed*

Yes still here, I had realized a couple of months back that I prefered woodworking to typing on the net!

But, yes, I'm still collecting planes and admiring old tool craftmenship! In fact I just bought a Stanley number 1 plane on Ebay last week, unbeileveable I only paid $550 and it's in great condition. I guess the right bidders weren't on that day. A couple of monthas ago I found a Stanley number 60 miter saw, man this thing works wonders. More people need to appreciate those fine antique tools. There is just no comparable tools for the price you can find on the net.

Pete


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Might be Brazilian. 
Had a spokeshave from Brazil at one time. Very light, it was made of aluminum. (Not the cutter though.)


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

mpm1696 said:


> Yes still here, I had realized a couple of months back that I prefered woodworking to typing on the net!
> 
> But, yes, I'm still collecting planes and admiring old tool craftmenship! In fact I just bought a Stanley number 1 plane on Ebay last week, unbeileveable I only paid $550 and it's in great condition. I guess the right bidders weren't on that day. A couple of monthas ago I found a Stanley number 60 miter saw, man this thing works wonders. More people need to appreciate those fine antique tools. There is just no comparable tools for the price you can find on the net.
> 
> Pete


I'm looking to purchase a couple planes. How much can I expect to spend for a quality plane? I'm not afraid to refurb an older plane or purchase brand new. I just want a quality product.

Thanks


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Fine sandpapers (1500 grit etc.) are for sharpening wood carving tools.
Sand papers shred wood, they can do little else except leave
random grit particles imbedded in the wood. I don't sand wood carvings any more.
Scrapers actually cut the wood fiber to leave a genuinely smooth (=+/- curved) surface.
I see with sandpapers that I have a choice of coarse fuzzy wood or fine fuzzy wood.
Of course, sand & sand paper smooth surfaces when people don't have access to metal scrapers.
Planes are nice but both scrapers and sand papers can do a curved surface.
I've just started to make my own scrapers. I am impressed with the surface quality finish.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> I'm looking to purchase a couple planes. How much can I expect to spend for a quality plane? I'm not afraid to refurb an older plane or purchase brand new. I just want a quality product.
> 
> Thanks


Very open question.

What type of plane? Some are more readily available than others. The more of the old ones around, the lower the price.

For example a pre WWII Stanley No 4 or 5 are still easily available.

A recent post had a link to a restored No 5. At the time the bid was $22.50. I am not sure what the final bid was.

If you want to purchase new, I like the Lee Valley planes. Good design, good quality. Made in Canada.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1&p=41182


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

nbo10 said:


> I'm looking to purchase a couple planes. How much can I expect to spend for a quality plane? I'm not afraid to refurb an older plane or purchase brand new. I just want a quality product.
> 
> Thanks


I've got about half a dozen planes. The cheapest one I bought was around $5, the most expensive was about $20. All came used, all needed work to make them usable. You can spend anywhere from $5 to $200 on a used plane in reasonable or restoreable condition.

For new... I'll be honest, I wouldn't buy a new plane that cost less than $100, and probably not one that came close to that. Veritas and Lie-Nielson are, by all accounts, good brands, but they ain't cheap. Some of the Wood River planes are rated well, some aren't... I don't know that I'd take the risk.


I guess I'd say if I had the money I'd go Lie-Nielson ($250+, as I recall). Otherwise, I'd keep doing what I've been doing; looking for Stanley and Millers Falls planes in good condition at flea markets. I occasionally buy online, I'd rather by in person. (That said... all that's left that I really want is a good plow plane, and maybe a jointer. The one I have is a bit fickle.)


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

The only way I'll ever have a Veritas or Lee-Nielsen plane is if I win one, or get one as a present. I have bought nearly all my planes used, and have success with them once they are cleaned up and honed. The most I have paid for a used plane is $35 for a practically unused rabbet plane, and the least was nothing when a guy I was dealing with threw in a damaged #5 when I bought three other planes off him for $25. You can get a lot for a little on the used market.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mpm1696 said:


> Yes still here, I had realized a couple of months back that I prefered woodworking to typing on the net!
> 
> But, yes, I'm still collecting planes and admiring old tool craftmenship! In fact I just bought a Stanley number 1 plane on Ebay last week, unbeileveable I only paid $550 and it's in great condition. I guess the right bidders weren't on that day. A couple of monthas ago I found a Stanley number 60 miter saw, man this thing works wonders. More people need to appreciate those fine antique tools. There is just no comparable tools for the price you can find on the net.
> 
> Pete


Sorry I never replied... :smile: old age, I guess? :laughing:


----------



## Lexusman (Oct 9, 2017)

Una oid i heard was made by england brothers of sheffield england abour 1910 if i remember worth about 100 quid in uk 130 dollars maybe


----------

